# COMPACT SEMI-AUTO Contest/Match 7-1 to 7-31-06



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*COMPACT Semi-Auto Target Contest/Match 7-1-06 to 7-31-06*

Ok. As per request, we are having ANOTHER match. Once again, you download the target at the link listed below, and print it out. Since some of you guys felt left out last time, we will do two different versions 1 for *COMPACT semi auto *and 1 for revolver. *This is the COMPACT semi-auto thread.*

The target is a PDF file which needs Adobe Acrobat Reader to open the file, but Adobe Acrobat can be downloaded for free (if you don't already have it).

This match ends on 7-31-06. DISTANCE IS 7 yards!

No caliber lower than 9mm. So, 9mm, .45 ACP, .40 S&W, .357 Sig, 10mm, etc

You MUST use a compact semi-auto (barrel is 3.8 inches or less - The HK Compact USP in .45 ACP is pretty much the largest gun that will fit in this category). A few examples are: Glock 26, P99 Compact, HK USP Compact, HK P2000, compact 1911, Keltec 9mm, etc. * If you have a question about your gun fitting into this category, please ask!*

The target is down-loadable here
http://www.reloadbench.com/pdf/files/LargeTarget.pdf

Instructions:

1. Print the target out (MUST be on standard 8.5"x11" paper)
2. Go to the range
3. Decide if you will be in the semi-auto or revolver match (or both)
4. Shoot the target - *Shooting will be 5 rounds unsupported, standing, two handed at 7 yds with IRON/standard sights only.*
5. When complete - Write your name, the date, your score, and the gun/caliber across the top of the target.
6. Take a photo (w/ digital camera) and post the photo on the site. Also, type out in the message the gun/caliber/score/etc.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, so who's gonna particpate? Last month, there was a request to fit the revolver guys in, so we are doing that this month with their own seperate contest as well


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm in!! 

USPc .45, Kimber Custom Compact, S&W 6906, Colt Mustang.....lots to choose from!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I was gonna keep the barrel length around 3.5 inches, but I remembered U stating that U wanted to use the USPc 45 - so I checked the barrel length and upped it a tiny bit 

I have two to choose from too - my USPc 9mm and my P99c

I never shoot as well w/ a compact, so I doubt I'll win. But, it's fun trying...


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I had a great day at the range today. Should I go ahead and post them now or wait till later in the month so I don't scare anyone off?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would say post them now, but I think everyone was scared off by Ocharry last time w/ the perfect score - I say wait...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, posted mine - had some time yesterday while the wife was busy w/ Piano lessons and other stuff. Never been suiper great w/ compact sized guns - but considering it's just a standard piece of paper (not a very big target), I guess that's not too bad. I got a 40.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

hberttmank said:


> I had a great day at the range today. Should I go ahead and post them now or wait till later in the month so I don't scare anyone off?


I say post 'em up!! Its not like there's money on the line or anything. Its all for fun!!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we needa start handicapping Ocharry :mrgreen: :mrgreen: 

He gets double the distance next time :smt082 :smt082 

He got another 50 

Anyway, please, everyone else, still post up. Its still fun to see what everyone else gets. W/o participation, we can't keep doing it - so please, post up!


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

all i got to say is it's a damn good thing we're not having a picture posting contest,,, i been jacking with this damn computer thing for the better part of an hour,,,it's a good thing my wife walked in here,,,, we were about a bolt slam from needing a new one,,,, BUT cooler heads prevailed and i think i got it ,,,i think


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

ocharry said:


> all i got to say is it's a damn good thing we're not having a picture posting contest,,, i been jacking with this damn computer thing for the better part of an hour,,,it's a good thing my wife walked in here,,,, we were about a bolt slam from needing a new one,,,, BUT cooler heads prevailed and i think i got it ,,,i think


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Oh no, we have a tie!!!!! Nice shooting fellas!!!! i haven't had a chance to get out yet.......looks like I've got my work cut out for me!!!!:smt071 :smt071 :smt071 


I think us major caliber (.45) should get a bonus!!!!! :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It's irritating - went to the range w/ my compact USP - I keep shooting that gun low... So, for now, out of all 5 of my guns, I need to work on that one the most...

But, back to the match... Post up!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I been foolin' with different handloads, haven't made time to shoot for this match yet........


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tic toc - no entries lately... time is ticking


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Time is ticking...

tic tic tic - With all the people here, surprised we don't have more entries...

Next month - the contest will be a *Glock/XD/Sigma ONLY* competition. I wanna do something a little different each month. Revolver guys had their chance this month. We've also done all semi-autos before, and compacts now.

It'll start Aug 1st.


----------

